# aftermarket radio antenna adapter



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

also must have missed hooking up a wire or something but when I start the car the HU turns on and I have full control over it and music is playing but no sound. once i go into reverse music then plays. never had that issue before.. im kinda leaning towards a bad ground any other ideas? and for the life of me i cannot get into the personalization menu don't have the manual near me now but iirc you have to hold or press the end call button on the steering wheel. tried that and nothing worked


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

No one's replied but I did recheck the wiring harness and totally forgot to connect the remote wire, and got the antenna adapter locally so that all works now. Just can't seem to be getting the personalization menu to work.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sounds like that is working out for you cool


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

yeah, it got to dark last night so ill be finishing it up shortly, just couldn't seem to get the personalization screen to work. holding "off hook" for 3 seconds or more didn't work. and my steering wheel controls are connected and working.


----------



## ewharper74 (Jan 27, 2014)

Which one of the antenna cables is for the radio signal? I assume the other one is GPS.


----------

